# WTF HAPPENED TO GANDY



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

bro the norwood reaper looks like it hit not only his hair but his fucking soul


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 26, 2021)

he is like 67 years old, who cares


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

His hair is fine for a 40 year old tbh, he has always been nw1.5 nw2 

Collagen reaper is more brutal for him, he overtanned to fit the med beauty standard.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 26, 2021)

dude looks permatanned so no surprise there


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

n


volcelfatcel said:


> His hair is fine for a 40 year old tbh, he has always been nw1.5 nw2
> 
> Collagen reaper is more brutal for him, he overtanned to fit the med beauty standard.


nah his hair is much worse now


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> n
> 
> nah his hair is much worse now


his hair is going through aging and thinning more, less glow and density but i mean it's still very good hairline wise for a 40 year old when most men are bald.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 26, 2021)

people here think that when youre GL, aginging doesnt affect you. His nose is so much shit (now I've noticed that its even worse in motion) that when soft tissue started sagging he looks awful, plus that birdman hairstyle.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> his hair is going through aging and thinning more, less glow and density but i mean it's still very good hairline wise for a 40 year old when most men are bald.


50% of men are bald 50% arent lol


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> people here think that when youre GL, aginging doesnt affect you. His nose is so much shit (now I've noticed that its even worse in motion) that when soft tissue started sagging he looks awful, plus that birdman hairstyle.


i mean if u have good bones less collagen shouldnt affect u


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> 50% of men are bald 50% arent lol


what do we constitute as bald, caucasians by age 40 are already nw3+ if not even more

gooks, abos, natives and blacks are far less likely to bald.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 26, 2021)

He already looked old 10 years ago


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> 50% of men are bald 50% arent lol


80 plus percent of men are balding to some degree by 50 but yea many don't become very bald


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> what do we constitute as bald, caucasians by age 40 are already nw3+ if not even more
> 
> gooks, abos, natives and blacks are far less likely to bald.


David gandy is slightly over a 2 he still has good hair for 40


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> David gandy is slightly over a 2 he still has good hair for 40


looks norwood 2 exactly
for caucasian he has good hair.


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 26, 2021)

White people have horrible hairlines lol


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> looks norwood 2 exactly
> for caucasian he has good hair.


2.25 with some thinning to me but yea good hair


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> 80 plus percent of men are balding to some degree by 50 but yea many don't become very bald


bald for me is nw3+ that's when it's over , you don't have to be nw7. because by the time you are nw3 you are thinning + receeded and also getting a bald spot somewhere


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 26, 2021)

I think he was a smoker and heavy drinker. He also probably gets little sleep and has done drugs thats what has aged him


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> what do we constitute as bald, caucasians by age 40 are already nw3+ if not even more
> 
> gooks, abos, natives and blacks are far less likely to bald.


my grandparents still have a full head of hair lol


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> bald for me is nw3+ that's when it's over , you don't have to be nw7. because by the time you are nw3 you are thinning + receeded and also getting a bald spot somewhere


Does my dad look noorwood 1.5 here?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> my grandparents still have a full head of hair lol


ok nigga i know a guy theory, ofc there is people with good hair genes jfl.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Does my dad look noorwood 1.5 here?


yes slight recession which is maturing hairline


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> yes slight recession which is maturing hairline


Hes like late 40s here lucky guy his brothers are the same from what I remember some are noorwood 1s


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Jul 26, 2021)

The agepill is catching up with him. I just googled his age and he is apparently only 41 years old. He already looks 45, so no bueno.


----------



## coxinga (Jul 26, 2021)

Meanwhile Hu Bing is 9 years older yet mogs tf outta him


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jul 26, 2021)

Wtf is up with people that can't see the forrest for the trees? Sure, he's past his prime. And yet, even if hadn't bothered with being as statusmaxxed as he is, he could still slay more than a lifetime on this earth practically allows one to do.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> i mean if u have good bones less collagen shouldnt affect u


look at old people, or look at your parents or grandparents. Most old people have good forward growth bones, you just dont see them because most old people are fat.

Aging is literally not about bones, but about your soft tissue sliding down from gravity and that your skin creates elasticity, collagen and a million other things, soft features like hair, eyebrows, eyeleahes, lips going to grave.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> look at old people, or look at your parents or grandparents. Most old people have good forward growth bones, you just dont see them because most old people are fat.
> 
> Aging is literally not about bones, but about your soft tissue sliding down from gravity and that your skin creates elasticity, collagen and a million other things, soft features like hair, eyebrows, eyeleahes, lips going to grave.


my parents and grandparents are moggers tbh esp in their prime, i get what ur saying about collagen but they still look good now, and young for that matter, so i think bones do matter alot too


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> bald for me is nw3+ that's when it's over , you don't have to be nw7. because by the time you are nw3 you are thinning + receeded and also getting a bald spot somewhere


Nw3 is good as long as you don't have bald spot but transplant is advised at nw3


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Nw3 is good as long as you don't have bald spot but transplant is advised at nw3


yea but most men start getting a bald spot at nw3 and very extreme thinning.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

coxinga said:


> Meanwhile Hu Bing is 9 years older yet mogs tf outta him


prime gandy mogs him back to beijing and beyond


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> prime gandy mogs him back to beijing and beyond


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


>



@thecel 's greatest video


----------



## Lawton88 (Jul 26, 2021)

For being 41 he hasn't aged that bad but he isn't anywhere near how some people have aged gracefully. I see many 40 year olds with better hair and skin etc. His facial looks still carry him for now though.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> prime gandy mogs him back to beijing and beyond


true, asians will never mog whites even if they are more robust, asian eye areas are a death sentence


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> For being 41 he hasn't aged that bad but he isn't anywhere near how some people have aged gracefully. I see many 40 year olds with better hair and skin etc. His facial looks still carry him for now though.


yeah thats what im saying, hes aged like milk when he has bones and should have aged well, hes more boneless than we thought like @thecel said


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 26, 2021)

Agepill. Killed him @41


----------



## ZyzzMaxxing (Jul 26, 2021)

He always had above average features, his god-tier eyes carries him


----------



## Deleted member 6306 (Jul 26, 2021)

Be careful, he's browsing this site


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jul 26, 2021)

ppl in modeling industry forced him to use steroids to offset wide hips since he was 21 years, that's why he looks 60 at 40


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> ppl in modeling industry forced him to use steroids to offset wide hips since he was 21 years, that's why he looks 60 at 40


noob


----------



## gamma (Jul 26, 2021)

@volcelfatcel and copers still say that men age like wine 

Even male models with great bone structure look like oldcels at 40 

Compare 40 yo Gandy to 40 yo Adriana Lima or 44 yo Shakira
With makeup on women mog to oblivion because can fraud skin


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

gamma said:


> @volcelfatcel and copers still say that men age like wine
> 
> Even male models with great bone structure look like oldcels at 40
> 
> ...


very true, but men usually have more bones


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

gamma said:


> @volcelfatcel and copers still say that men age like wine
> 
> Even male models with great bone structure look like oldcels at 40
> 
> ...


Indeed very few men age well, let alone white men who age by far the worst


----------



## gamma (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> very true, but men usually have more bones


bones won't save skin from sun damage, smoke and alcohol damage etc


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Indeed very few men age well, let alone white men who age by far the worst
> View attachment 1241995
> View attachment 1241996
> View attachment 1241997


imo white men age the best after blacks, depends on the type of white tho


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> imo white men age the best after blacks, depends on the type of white tho


I think white men age the worst. Most sensitive to sun damage, high balding rates among caucasians, 

It's a trade off man, you either have your prime be the best as a white man but usually end up aging like shit or be a gook and never have a prime but age well.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I think white men age the worst. Most sensitive to sun damage, high balding rates among caucasians,
> 
> It's a trade off man, you either have your prime be the best as a white man but usually end up aging like shit or be a gook and never have a prime but age well.


but a Caucasian can pull off balding better than an indian can


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> but a Caucasian can pull off balding better than an indian can


No one can pull of balding regardless of race. Very subhuman when you are nw3 and thinning, 

Even the biggest chads fall to the hair pil


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> No one can pull of balding regardless of race. Very subhuman when you are nw3 and thinning,
> 
> Even the biggest chads fall to the hair pil


debatable but balding is lethal to most guys


----------



## terrorblade (Jul 26, 2021)

brutal agepill


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> debatable but balding is lethal to most guys


99.9% of guys are doomed I'd argue whites have it worse the taller their skull is with balding
You cannot be appealing to younger women if bald. 
@SubhumanCurrycel @gamma @Austrian Oak


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1241724
> 
> bro the norwood reaper looks like it hit not only his hair but his fucking soul



Just the bad hair cut tbh looks jagged af. They took tooo much off the top front which he used to fraud his hairline with


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 99.9% of guys are doomed I'd argue whites have it worse the taller their skull is with balding
> You cannot be appealing to younger women if bald.
> @SubhumanCurrycel @gamma @Austrian Oak
> View attachment 1242005
> ...


faceapp morphs are shit for looking at what someone bald looks like, also amnesia looks great bald jfl, the only way u can survive being bald is with a short upper third


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> faceapp morphs are shit for looking at what someone bald looks like, also amnesia looks great bald jfl, the only way u can survive being bald is with a short upper third


Amnesia would be slaying post wall women if he was bald cope tbh @Amnesia

If you are bald and not Jeremy meeks you WILL never be appealing to younger girls and amnesia exclusively fucks younger women


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Amnesia would be slaying post wall women if he was bald cope tbh @Amnesia
> 
> If you are bald and not Jeremy meeks you WILL never be appealing to younger girls and amnesia exclusively fucks younger women


im not denying the importance of hair, im just saying some guys look good bald, its not as much of a death sentence on some than others, like any tiktok eboy wo hair would lose all smv, but someone like amnesia wouldnt really affect him


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> im not denying the importance of hair, im just saying some guys look good bald, its not as much of a death sentence on some than others, like any tiktok eboy wo hair would lose all smv, but someone like amnesia wouldnt really affect him


Amnesia wouldn't affect him smv wise with post wall women but the women you want to fuck don't fuck bald guys is what I mean. Younger women want hair unless u look like meeks


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 99.9% of guys are doomed I'd argue whites have it worse the taller their skull is with balding
> You cannot be appealing to younger women if bald.
> @SubhumanCurrycel @gamma @Austrian Oak
> View attachment 1242005
> ...


Caged at the Di Vaio bald smile one


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> im not denying the importance of hair, im just saying some guys look good bald, its not as much of a death sentence on some than others, like any tiktok eboy wo hair would lose all smv, but someone like amnesia wouldnt really affect him


Someone like Freddie lundgberg who has the bones and perfect skull shape to actually rock the bald look like a god


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 26, 2021)

Fuck he’s beginning to look older than my 63 year old dad who has norwood 0 and good collagen. He looks fucking old for a 40 year old


----------



## Lawton88 (Jul 26, 2021)

gamma said:


> @volcelfatcel and copers still say that men age like wine
> 
> Even male models with great bone structure look like oldcels at 40
> 
> ...



Not sure on models but many male actors hold up well while others fall apart quickly.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Amnesia would be slaying post wall women if he was bald cope tbh @Amnesia
> 
> If you are bald and not Jeremy meeks you WILL never be appealing to younger girls and amnesia exclusively fucks younger women





dnrd said:


> im not denying the importance of hair, im just saying some guys look good bald, its not as much of a death sentence on some than others, like any tiktok eboy wo hair would lose all smv, but someone like amnesia wouldnt really affect him


i almost exclusively go for 18-20 year olds off tinder/bumble which even amazes me how often I can pull them at my age, I doubt I would have any success with them if I was bald, there's just no way I could pull teens if I was bald. In fact I ran a number 1 buzz cut for most of my life when I was 16-27 years old and had shit success with women my whoel life

girls love to run their hands thru my hair when I am giving them orgasms between their legs


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i almost exclusively go for 18-20 year olds off tinder/bumble which even amazes me how often I can pull them at my age, I doubt I would have any success with them if I was bald, there's just no way I could pull teens if I was bald. In fact I ran a number 1 buzz cut for most of my life when I was 16-27 years old and had shit success with women my whoel life
> 
> girls love to run their hands thru my hair when I am giving them orgasms between their legs


u also got surgery


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i almost exclusively go for 18-20 year olds off tinder/bumble which even amazes me how often I can pull them at my age, I doubt I would have any success with them if I was bald, there's just no way I could pull teens if I was bald. In fact I ran a number 1 buzz cut for most of my life when I was 16-27 years old and had shit success with women my whoel life


That is absolutely brutal and you are norwood 0 buzzcut at that, maintain hair and you maintain your prime. You barely look aged because of how well you have maintained hairline.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> u also got surgery





volcelfatcel said:


> That is absolutely brutal and you are norwood 0 buzzcut at that, maintain hair and you maintain your prime. You barely look aged because of how well you have maintained hairline.



I got all my surgery at 19, and from the time post surgery until I was 30 I slayed 6 women. Things changed when I started wearing elevator shoes to boost from 5'9'' to 6'1'', grew my hair out, leaned out a bit more, and hopped on tinder and got a job at a night club a few nights a week to put myself out there. Then I banged 150+ girls in 2.5 years

imagine me trying to convince an 18 year old off tinder I am 24 when I am bald. The only way It's even plausible is cause I am lean/tones body, have no hairline recession and a slight tan to mask any little wrinkles in my face.

Plus I actually think the fact I naturally have no body hair helps it seem to younger women I am closer to their age, i dunno that's just me pulling shit outta my ass


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I got all my surgery at 19, and from the time post surgery until I was 30 I slayed 6 women. Things changed when I started wearing elevator shoes to boost from 5'9'' to 6'1'', grew my hair out, leaned out a bit more, and hopped on tinder and got a job at a night club a few nights a week to put myself out there. Then I banged 150+ girls in 2.5 years
> 
> imagine me trying to convince an 18 year old off tinder I am 24 when I am bald. The only way It's even plausible is cause I am lean/tones body, have no hairline recession and a slight tan to mask any little wrinkles in my face.
> 
> Plus I actually think the fact I naturally have no body hair helps it seem to younger women I am closer to their age, i dunno that's just me pulling shit outta my ass


no i think its ur collagen not ur body hair jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1241724
> 
> bro the norwood reaper looks like it hit not only his hair but his fucking soul







looks like auschwitz rescued prisoner


----------



## recessed (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1241724
> 
> bro the norwood reaper looks like it hit not only his hair but his fucking soul



david gandy fucks little kids
he's been to the epstein kiddy diddling island


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1242137
> 
> looks like auschwitz rescued prisoner


hahahaha


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> His hair is fine for a 40 year old tbh, he has always been nw1.5 nw2
> 
> Collagen reaper is more brutal for him, he overtanned to fit the med beauty standard.


Dude gandy looks the exact same with maybe some minor collagen loss

chico is the one who really descended hard from chollagen and elastin loss


----------



## lasthope (Jul 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I got all my surgery at 19, and from the time post surgery until I was 30 I slayed 6 women. Things changed when I started wearing elevator shoes to boost from 5'9'' to 6'1'', grew my hair out, leaned out a bit more, and hopped on tinder and got a job at a night club a few nights a week to put myself out there. Then I banged 150+ girls in 2.5 years
> 
> imagine me trying to convince an 18 year old off tinder I am 24 when I am bald. The only way It's even plausible is cause I am lean/tones body, have no hairline recession and a slight tan to mask any little wrinkles in my face.
> 
> Plus I actually think the fact I naturally have no body hair helps it seem to younger women I am closer to their age, i dunno that's just me pulling shit outta my ass


do you work in night club beside a real job?


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

lasthope said:


> do you work in night club beside a real job?


yes


----------



## lasthope (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> yes


Are you amnesia’s personal secretary or what?


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Are you amnesia’s personal secretary or what?


im his bf retard


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1241724
> 
> bro the norwood reaper looks like it hit not only his hair but his fucking soul



Still has better hair than like half of bluepilled 25 yr old white males lmfao, he's 41 this is not bad at all.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I got all my surgery at 19, and from the time post surgery until I was 30 I slayed 6 women. Things changed when I started wearing elevator shoes to boost from 5'9'' to 6'1'', grew my hair out, leaned out a bit more, and hopped on tinder and got a job at a night club a few nights a week to put myself out there. Then I banged 150+ girls in 2.5 years
> 
> imagine me trying to convince an 18 year old off tinder I am 24 when I am bald. The only way It's even plausible is cause I am lean/tones body, have no hairline recession and a slight tan to mask any little wrinkles in my face.
> 
> Plus I actually think the fact I naturally have no body hair helps it seem to younger women I am closer to their age, i dunno that's just me pulling shit outta my ass


your bf pill was in inspiration for me dawg. I've lost 40 pounds since january while maintaining my lifts and my cheekbones ramus and mandible all came out. Groin fat going away makes yoour dick look so much bigger too. 12% or death


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 99.9% of guys are doomed I'd argue whites have it worse the taller their skull is with balding
> You cannot be appealing to younger women if bald.
> @SubhumanCurrycel @gamma @Austrian Oak
> View attachment 1242005
> ...


Buzzcut test is BRUTAL. I looked like a Neanderthal when I buzzed it all off


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> your bf pill was in inspiration for me dawg. I've lost 40 pounds since january while maintaining my lifts and my cheekbones ramus and mandible all came out. Groin fat going away makes yoour dick look so much bigger too. 12% or death


curry moment


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> curry moment


cope


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jul 26, 2021)

Gandy has always looked like a oldcel even 10 years ago lmao


----------



## datboijj (Jul 26, 2021)

gamma said:


> bones won't save skin from sun damage, smoke and alcohol damage etc


all bones do is support the skin
elasticity, plumpness, and smoothness are something bones can't help at all


----------



## coxinga (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> true, asians will never mog whites even if they are more robust, asian eye areas are a death sentence


LOL how are they a death sentence? If I recall correctly, the traits that make up the eyes of a Sinid phenotype (most associated with Asians) are a positive canthal tilt (makes eyes look more youthful and alert) and a brown eye color (brown = more melanin, less prone to sun damage, also exerts more dominance). Tell me how does Gandy’s pretty blue eyes mog Hu Bing?


----------



## dnrd (Jul 26, 2021)

coxinga said:


> LOL how are they a death sentence? If I recall correctly, the traits that make up the eyes of a Sinid phenotype (most associated with Asians) are a positive canthal tilt (makes eyes look more youthful and alert) and a brown eye color (brown = more melanin, less prone to sun damage, also exerts more dominance). Tell me how does Gandy’s pretty blue eyes mog Hu Bing?


greycel moment, firstly canthal tilt is a meme, neutral canthal tilt is ideal for guys, positive tilt is feminine, secondly asian eyes have pfl on average of like 25mm in comparison to most male models that stand at 35mm that is laughable im suprised their fov is more than 35 degrees left and right of them, not only that they have monolids which hide their lashes and is objectively unnattractive, to add to that they lack orbitals meaning they will never have hunter eyes hidden by "sun damage" as you would say bc their eyes are not shadowed by brow ridge, and blue eyes are more attractive than brown bc they are more intimidating, (lighter colour = more visibility)


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 26, 2021)

@Amnesia Lower eyelid retraction vs Undereye filler? My undereye area is only failo


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1241724
> 
> bro the norwood reaper looks like it hit not only his hair but his fucking soul



Hair is just a bonus bro he should shave it off


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> @volcelfatcel and copers still say that men age like wine
> 
> Even male models with great bone structure look like oldcels at 40
> 
> ...


He smokes though an too much tanning so he has aged a lot worse than Beckham at 41


----------



## user47283 (Jul 27, 2021)

dnrd said:


> View attachment 1241724
> 
> bro the norwood reaper looks like it hit not only his hair but his fucking soul



Just becuz ur good looking doesn’t mean ur immune to aging you fucking moron


----------



## dnrd (Jul 27, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> Just becuz ur good looking doesn’t mean ur immune to aging you fucking moron


yeah it does retard


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 28, 2021)

He stopped mewing


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 28, 2021)

dnrd said:


> greycel moment, firstly canthal tilt is a meme, neutral canthal tilt is ideal for guys, positive tilt is feminine, secondly asian eyes have pfl on average of like 25mm in comparison to most male models that stand at 35mm that is laughable im suprised their fov is more than 35 degrees left and right of them, not only that they have monolids which hide their lashes and is objectively unnattractive, to add to that they lack orbitals meaning they will never have hunter eyes hidden by "sun damage" as you would say bc their eyes are not shadowed by brow ridge, and blue eyes are more attractive than brown bc they are more intimidating, (lighter colour = more visibility)


Have you seen asians with long pfl?


----------



## dnrd (Jul 28, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Have you seen asians with long pfl?


nope


----------



## Schizoidcel (Aug 9, 2021)

He will 






us in the grave


----------



## Schizoidcel (Aug 9, 2021)

But like I said, he's a good example of why caucasians shouldn't tan too often or smoke/drink if they care about aging well. He also seems to be the kind of guy who just age quicker like some brits so he might be disadvantaged genetically also.

I think slightly longer hair on top would look better on him at this point, to cover his hairline a bit.


----------



## dnrd (Aug 9, 2021)

Schizoidcel said:


> But like I said, he's a good example of why caucasians shouldn't tan too often or smoke/drink if they care about aging well. He also seems to be the kind of guy who just ages badly like some brits so he might be fucked genetically also.


probs, he has shit maxilla


----------



## UglyGod360 (Aug 9, 2021)

Schizoidcel said:


> He will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if he gets cremated he won't


----------



## vinsentyc (Oct 26, 2021)

dnrd said:


> greycel moment, firstly canthal tilt is a meme, neutral canthal tilt is ideal for guys, positive tilt is feminine, secondly asian eyes have pfl on average of like 25mm in comparison to most male models that stand at 35mm that is laughable im suprised their fov is more than 35 degrees left and right of them, not only that they have monolids which hide their lashes and is objectively unnattractive, to add to that they lack orbitals meaning they will never have hunter eyes hidden by "sun damage" as you would say bc their eyes are not shadowed by brow ridge, and blue eyes are more attractive than brown bc they are more intimidating, (lighter colour = more visibility)


Cope,East Asian Doesn't Have a Flat Face,East Asian Has High Cheekbones Or Medium Protruding Forward,Medium Upper And Lower Jaw Prognatism,Medium Chin,Medium Nose,So Absolutely No Flat ,And Mongoloid Eyes Also Better Eye Area ,Positive Chantal Tilt Features Mongoloid,Ageyo Sal Mongoloi,Downturned Medial Chantus Mongoloid,No Sclera Show Mongoloid,Thick Eyebrow Mongoloid Too,Mongoloid Hunter's Eyes Are Also Common Because?

This Article Before Deletion
Dark eyes

Dark colored eyeballs are also perceived as masculine. A man can have small, dark colored eyeballs but not have developed bones around the eyes and still technically qualify as having hunter eyes. Actor Bruce Campbell has eyes like those.
Color and limbal ring
So the hunter's eye conditions are simple if the hunter's eyes are ordinary and not too scary and threatening, namely only positive chantal tilt, small eyes, narrow eyes, almond shape, thick eyebrow, downturned medial chantus

you know animal hunter ?they no more squint ,you know eagle,snake,and dinousaurs ,and dll






























































































































And Caucasoid and mongoloid more closer or similar ,


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Oct 26, 2021)

He looks old enough to be Biden's dad


----------



## vtribal (Oct 27, 2021)

Meanwhile Hernan Drago doesn't look a day over 30 (ignoring gray hairs)


----------



## Hipcel (Jun 7, 2022)

Bad aging genetics tbh. Stress too.


----------

